# Great Soap Works Spoon Swirl Challenge



## DWinMadison (Dec 10, 2014)

So, this was my entry. It was a fun. Hope you like.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice!  Good luck on the competition.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 10, 2014)

I love it, nice job!


----------



## Jstar (Dec 11, 2014)

Really nice  Is that glittery swirls in there or just a play of lighting?


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 11, 2014)

Jstar said:


> Really nice  Is that glittery swirls in there or just a play of lighting?



A little of both. The blue and green are both micas, and they did manage to retain some reflectivity.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice job Daryl.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 12, 2014)

Way to go, Daryl, it looks great. Were you trying to make your symbol?  Looks pretty close, just a little flat!


----------



## seven (Dec 12, 2014)

nice job! where can we vote?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 12, 2014)

seven, only participants have the ability to vote, but we participants will showcase here what we did for everyone


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 14, 2014)

Here is what I entered. It was really the only good bar in the batch, and it is cut thin. I made at least four other soaps (that might be low, I'm trying to forget).  You'd think a spoon swirl would be easy but I struggled to create something that was even remotely distinctive to show off the tools and technique. There were some really great soaps entered - like, how did they to that??  I'd be lucky to steal a single vote from them, that's how competitive it was. It was neat to be challenged like this but I could do without the pressure!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice job Carabou.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 14, 2014)

Really nice, Carabou. I love your colors. Makes me want to go see the lights.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's mine, pink champagne and pears. Not too happy with it but whatever, it was a good learning experience.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 14, 2014)

I love those colors, jules.  They would be great in an aurora soap. Next time let's conspire!


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 14, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Here is what I entered. It was really the only good bar in the batch, and it is cut thin. I made at least four other soaps (that might be low, I'm trying to forget).  You'd think a spoon swirl would be easy but I struggled to create something that was even remotely distinctive to show off the tools and technique. There were some really great soaps entered - like, how did they to that??  I'd be lucky to steal a single vote from them, that's how competitive it was. It was neat to be challenged like this but I could do without the pressure!



I LOVED this soap. So unique, and the first thing that came to my mine was Aurora Borealis.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 14, 2014)

My entry. I layered the black and white and between each layer I sprinkled blue, yellow, and pink micas (the ones on top) and used a bartenders spoon to swirl with. Nothing fancy like some of the ones I saw.


----------



## Jstar (Dec 14, 2014)

All gorgeous soaps...I need to start working on spoon swirls now  Good luck to you all


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 14, 2014)

lpstephy85 said:


> My entry. I layered the black and white and between each layer I sprinkled blue, yellow, and pink micas (the ones on top) and used a bartenders spoon to swirl with. Nothing fancy like some of the ones I saw. View attachment 11100



I love black and white soap. this makes me want to do an ITP swirl to create a marble effect.


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 14, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> Here's mine, pink champagne and pears. Not too happy with it but whatever, it was a good learning experience.



Jules, it's very nice if muted I color. What were your colorants?


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 14, 2014)

I learn so much from you guys...all of you.  Thanks so much for sharing you talent, expertise and experience.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 14, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> Jules, it's very nice if muted I color. What were your colorants?



I used rose kaolin clay and spirulina powder. I didn't have any other colorants left, I thought I had some neons left from a sample pack I got at WSP but when I made my first practice batch I realized I didn't have enough to do anything good. I put a few in my Jasmine batch and it was way too light.

This was my practice batch:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 14, 2014)

The first pic I submitted. Hard to center up my pictures, so this brick one worked best. The second pic is off my blog and was a better close up. unfortunately it was overexposed from the sun directly shining on it, but I didn't want to correct the colors. I meant for it to be black swirls, but I ended up with gray. Next to professional cuts, coloring is a real task to learn how to do well imo.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 14, 2014)

I LOVE yours. It's so whispy and elegant!!!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 14, 2014)

Me too.  It was in my top three


----------



## hud (Dec 15, 2014)

They are all done very nicely.Good luck for all of you guys.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 15, 2014)

Thank you guys. Need to re-read these threads. I see people posted, and I barely got this post up yesterday. My entire family is sick, pretty bad. Fixing to take most everyone to doctor. Feeling terrible since last Thursday. 

Thank you again. I tried hard. This challenge helped me to work on detail and quality control. I had to move slow, think about a concept and try to execute it properly. I needed the extra training that making all those practice batches provided.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 15, 2014)

All the soaps are beautiful! It was so neat getting to see everyone's different concepts and executions.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats to all of you. Besides the new info I learn here every day, the inspiration from everyone's soaps is the best. Princess, hope everyone is feeling better soon. Christmas is a lousy time to be sick. The effort you put into your soap clearly shines - well, well done


----------



## Soap Techniques (Dec 15, 2014)

A lot of beautiful soaps!  
*lionprincess00*, yours is really special, I love it!

This is my entry for the contest, "Cherry Blossom":


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 15, 2014)

Fata, such a light touch with the spoon - fantastic


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow, I've got serious spoon swirl envy! They are all gorgeous.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh Fata, yours was one of my favorites too! You and lionprincess could certainly teach me a few things. I think you both need to make some soaping videos for us.


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 15, 2014)

Fata Morgana said:


> A lot of beautiful soaps!
> *lionprincess00*, yours is really special, I love it!
> 
> This is my entry for the contest, "Cherry Blossom":



Beautiful, reminds me of my Grandma. She loved peppermint ice cream.


----------



## newbie (Dec 15, 2014)

Fata, your colors are so beautiful. I remember your entry from last month, which garnered one of my votes. You had the delicate green and pink chevron that you then S swirled and you put your colors in more randomly which gave the fabulous color shift. I loved it. This month is just as wonderful. I've been meaning to give your pattern from last month a go but this month got in my way and then I got another thought that lead me further astray. You should post a pic of your entry from last month. 

There were just a ton of excellent soaps this month. There are months I am totally surprised at who won because my (mental) votes were completely different from the winners. Who knows what will pan out this month? I hope someone on the forum at least places, if not wins.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks so much Amy! Last month I voted for yours.  I haven't voted this time yet - I always do everything in the last moment.  



newbie said:


> You should post a pic of your entry from last month.


Here it is:
http://soaptechniques.blogspot.com/2014/11/soap-challenge-club-combing-techniques.html


----------



## newbie (Dec 15, 2014)

Yep, I still love it. I saw you made it in purples and pinks as well. I prefer the green one of the two you made because it is more delicate and the colors are perfect together. 

I was wondering with someone if people gravitate toward stronger colors because of the thumbnails, for the contest anyhow. I considered it when thinking about making my soap this month but then I didn't care because you have to make what you like.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 16, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Here is what I entered. It was really the only good bar in the batch, and it is cut thin. I made at least four other soaps (that might be low, I'm trying to forget). You'd think a spoon swirl would be easy but I struggled to create something that was even remotely distinctive to show off the tools and technique. There were some really great soaps entered - like, how did they to that?? I'd be lucky to steal a single vote from them, that's how competitive it was. It was neat to be challenged like this but I could do without the pressure!


I love the colors you used CaraBou and I think your spoon swirl looks beautiful. One would think a spoon swirl would be easy peasy, but to accomplish a great spoon swirl is not necessarily easy peasy


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 16, 2014)

Fata Morgana said:


> This is my entry for the contest, "Cherry Blossom":



Fata!  That was yours!!  I adore it!  I _agonized _ over not having enough votes to include Cherry Blossom. Like my other top selections, it was clean, simple and elegant in design, not distracting with too much color. I struggled to come up with that approach for my own entry -- but couldn't -- and that's why I ended up with a strategy of bold colors and a theme I could visualize.  But in my eye, it is nonfunctional and not where I want to be.  It was fun to do for competition though, since I wouldn't do it in day-to-day soaping!

Please know this isn't a lure for votes, by Fata or anyone else who hasn't cast yet.  To my knowledge, this is the first time we have a Challenge thread, so we are evolving. But for the future I recommend we hold off posting our entries until the voting closes, just to prevent any misunderstanding or unintentional biases.  I can't seem to keep my mouth shut before it is over


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah, I agree. In retrospect, I also think it's sorta unfair to the readers who don't participate since they can't see them all. This was my first time to participate and I was just excited. Sorry. If a moderator wants to close this thread, I promise not to complain about my 1st amendment rights.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh I don't think it needs closing. 

We need a thread started next month, and the person that starts the thread needs some house rules listed. 

like 
Roll call for great cakes soapworks challenge club.
List your smf user name if joining.
Post questions, troubleshooting, failed attempts, pictures of soaps not being submitted welcomed. Please hold off on showcasing your submitted soaps until winners are announced.

And whoever starts the thread needs to post the rules each month. That will make it a little easier and such. This was our first one so I see no problem with anything this go round 
Also, we now know each other's submitting names, so we will have an idea of which soaps belong to whom, but it will make it a little more fair.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh, PLEASE don't stop! You guys have been so inspiring and all of the soaps are wonderful. I don't think anyone following this thread feels that anyone is fishing for votes. We already have to exercise patience in waiting for soap to cure, please don't make us wait for your pictures.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 16, 2014)

You all did a great job!  Good luck to all of you!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 17, 2014)

I didn't mean to imply closing it either.  And also, when I re-read my post, I see I worded it funny. I meant I wasn't trying to lure Fata's vote, in case it wasn't clear.  

Anyway, I think lp has a great idea for next time. Let's do it!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 17, 2014)

Soooooo....exactly how long do all us "outsiders" have to wait to find out the voting results?  I like to think of myself as a patient man, but apparently not so much in this case.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 17, 2014)

2pm central voting closes today, and the winners will be announced soon thereafter.


----------



## newbie (Dec 17, 2014)

SHe's late! Still no emails about the results.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah, I noticed lol! How long does this take?!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 17, 2014)

newbie said:


> SHe's late! Still no emails about the results.



I noticed it as well. /taps foot


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 17, 2014)

This is worse than waiting for soap to cure


----------



## newbie (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm wondering if there were ties, several. WIth over 300 possible votes, that could have happened and she would have to check with the sponsor about what to do, because they are offering prizes for the top three. Either that or something personal happened where Amy is unable to get to it. I hope the former.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone try contacting her? A little worrying if she normally updates immediately


----------



## newbie (Dec 17, 2014)

No, I haven't tried. Last month, she had emails out within 30 minutes of the close. She didn't even send out an email saying voting was closed. I was a bit of a pest this month about the photoshopping issue so I don't want to bug her again. You want to send a quick check-in email to her, Lionprincess?

Never mind, I shot her a quick email. WIll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 17, 2014)

I understand, and I would've. Sorry I didn't see til now. Worried all is ok.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 17, 2014)

It's up!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok, so I know none of these names.  Anyone care to elaborate on who's who? 

Is the second place Jelena, aka Fata?


----------



## newbie (Dec 17, 2014)

FATA WON SECOND!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice job Fata.   /whistle....grats.


----------



## newbie (Dec 17, 2014)

Mercy me! One of the upcoming challenges is the DNA helix swirl!!! THere is no way I'm competing. How humiliating would it be to lose at my own swirl? It would be mortifying.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 17, 2014)

newbie said:


> Mercy me! One of the upcoming challenges is the DNA helix swirl!!! THere is no way I'm competing. How humiliating would it be to lose at my own swirl.



Hahahaha.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Dec 17, 2014)

WOW, I'm speechless. Thank you!!!!

I know nothing about the DNA helix swirl...

 P.S. I just got a message from Amy saying I get free registration in January. I guess I have to learn something about the swirl...


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 17, 2014)

Congratulations Fata - such a beautiful soap. Well, well deserved


----------



## newbie (Dec 17, 2014)

The DNA swirl was mine from last month. Crikey.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 17, 2014)

Congrats fata!!! I am Amber Waves of Soap. I got 8th (or tied 7th??). Either way, I soaped my first time August, so I'm very proud, as is my oldest. She was jumping around so giddy lol!
I'm terrible with butterfly swirl. Tried twice and it's awful. Double helix, uh, don't get it and probably terrible. May sit out on those :-/


----------



## Soap Techniques (Dec 17, 2014)

newbie said:


> The DNA swirl was mine from last month. Crikey.



Oh, I see! Now I know what it is. Your soap is difficult to forget.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 17, 2014)

Princess, your soap was way, WAY beyond newbie status. My sincere admiration to all of you who worked so hard to enter.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Dec 17, 2014)

Cindy2428 said:


> Princess, your soap was way, WAY beyond newbie status.



I absolutely agree with this! Like I said earlier, your soap is really special and I love it!

Thank you everyone! I am so excited!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 17, 2014)

lionprincess00 said:


> Congrats fata!!! I am Amber Waves of Soap. I got 8th (or tied 7th??). Either way, I soaped my first time August, so I'm very proud, as is my oldest. She was jumping around so giddy lol!
> I'm terrible with butterfly swirl. Tried twice and it's awful. Double helix, uh, don't get it and probably terrible. May sit out on those :-/




congrats to you too Lionprincess.  Great accomplishment for a new soaper.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 17, 2014)

Grats to all of the SMF members who participated. Way to represent.  Looking through all the entry's, I'm glad I didn't have to vote on the best ones. That would have been a hard vote.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yay Fata! So lovely, you should really do a tutorial on how you got those lines so wispy!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm seeing a number of you that need to fill in the swap for 10 people...

Taps foot....
Yes I'm looking at you......;-)


----------



## DWinMadison (Dec 17, 2014)

Congrats Fata!  What a great choice. Also congrants to all the other winners.


----------



## newbie (Dec 17, 2014)

SHe said that March was going to be landscape soaps and mentioned they haven't done them for a bit. I can't find the previous time because I'd like to know what she means. Does anyone know when it was done before? I emailed Amy W but haven't heard back. And as she's sick, I don't want to bother her again.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 17, 2014)

newbie said:


> SHe said that March was going to be landscape soaps and mentioned they haven't done them for a bit. I can't find the previous time because I'd like to know what she means. Does anyone know when it was done before? I emailed Amy W but haven't heard back. And as she's sick, I don't want to bother her again.




I think this might be it. Just googled landscape soap and it came up as the second result: http://www.greatcakessoapworks.com/handmade-soap-blog/index.php/tag/landscape-soap/

Very challenging!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 18, 2014)

Way to go Fata!  It is such a beautiful soap, very deserving. You too lp, your swirl was classic and well done!  So happy for you guys to get this recognition.  And how cool that February's challenge will feature newbie's DNA swirl!  The foundation of all life on Earth, right there in soap -- gotta love it!

Gee I sure wish we could all toast together on these successes!  Well I guess we'll just have to do it separately, it's the least we could do.  

Cheers!


----------



## Soap Techniques (Dec 19, 2014)

lpstephy85 said:


> Yay Fata! So lovely, you should really do a tutorial on how you got those lines so wispy!



Thank you! I need to learn how to make a video tutorial, I will see what I can do.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 19, 2014)

^^^Yes!

I enjoyed Newbie's too. So cool to watch you all work.


----------

